# walleye cheeks



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

ive made chowder from walleye cheeks along with just grilling or frying them...any other recpies out there?


----------



## jro6868 (Jan 29, 2007)

Saute them with a couple of cloves of garlic (crushed or minced) and some butter and seasoned salt.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Rinse off some small mushrooms or caps of choice and dust them and the cheeks in drakes and fry in light butter or bacon grease. Start the shrooms a few minutes ahead. Don't soak em in butter or grease but just enough to fry them up. Better to add as cooking than to over do it. Freakin yummy!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

:tdo12: Seriously...actually using the walleye cheek---there is a lot of meat up there????


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

It is a little nugget. Not big but for it is so easy to trim out that it is a shame to just leave them there.

By the time the skeleton hits the garden all usable meat should be filleted off the carcass.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

TheMAIT said:


> :tdo12: Seriously...actually using the walleye cheek---there is a lot of meat up there????


 I fried some up on Friday. Pretty good.:corkysm55 They are VERY easy to fillet out too.


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

alex-v said:


> It is a little nugget. Not big but for it is so easy to trim out that it is a shame to just leave them there.
> 
> By the time the skeleton hits the garden all usable meat should be filleted off the carcass.


 Great point Alex. Putting the carcass in the garden pays big dividends.


----------

